# VK - New Prime Juices Have Launched



## Gizmo (23/10/18)

Brand new Prime Juices have now launched!

Award Winning Fizzapple now on ICE.
The shocker Strawberry biscuit ARMAGEDDON.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-juice/south-african-e-liquids/vk-prime.html​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ged_Wolff (23/10/18)

That FizzApple quickly became my fav ADV, I said to the guy at the counter that I would love it with a bit of menthol in it...
I thought he was joking when he said watch this space.
I have to has this...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wmrigney (23/10/18)

Ged_Wolff said:


> That FizzApple quickly became my fav ADV, I said to the guy at the counter that I would love it with a bit of menthol in it...
> I thought he was joking when he said watch this space.
> I have to has this...


I can like to be having it and is good, maybe a bit too sweet though. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimmas (27/10/18)

I've been a massive fan of VK Prime juice since launch. Every juice has been a winner with great, prominent flavour. Glad they added ice to fizzpop.

Bought a Armageddon today because I love me a strawberry cookie. It's absolutely great, but I would describe it as the best strawberry cheesecake I have ever tasted, rather than cookie. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

